# Lilaeopsis novae-zealandiae



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone have an "in-depth" report or website on the culture and growth of _Lilaeopsis novae-zealandiae_? All I can find is basic information - "It comes from New-Zealand, It has characteristic round leaves" etc. Thanks for any info.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

what do you want to know about it?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Specifically, growth rates and habits, how it grows naturally, how it's been used in the aquarium trade, how to successfully propigate and culture it in the aquarium, and any other knowledgable fact to help me get a better understanding of the plant. I like learning about my tank flora. It helps me get a better understanding of how to cater for it  .


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

This is Tropicas info about it.

http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=040A


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Dewmazz said:


> Specifically, growth rates and habits, how it grows naturally, how it's been used in the aquarium trade, how to successfully propigate and culture it in the aquarium, and any other knowledgable fact to help me get a better understanding of the plant. I like learning about my tank flora. It helps me get a better understanding of how to cater for it  .


My tank is full of it.. my entire forground composes mostly of this plant.. Growth rates are aslow at the start then it kinda exponentially grows faster. It grows by sending runners out and at the start i separated all the runners and planted them about 2-3cms apart in the foreground. The roots go quite deep and uprooting is really a hassle...cloudy water and all that. You dont have to worry about propogation since it grows quite fast.. this is the only plant that seems to be able to creep into the darkest corners of my tank. For me i find it nice since i dont have to trim the forground once it grows in.. it has always remained short for me..about 4-5cm long..it takes a little trimming to make a dense mat though since its so thick.


----------



## gsg (Feb 17, 2005)

This is a plant i can't seem to grow properly, even though I dose EI, have good light and pressurized co2, it seems to be stunted. 
Curiously, the only time i saw it had a growing burst was when i run off CO2 and i neglected my tank for a month, no dosing, no water changes just fish food. There was a big overgrown rotala rotundifolia shading it and the plant seemed to like it better this way. So, i don't know, but perhaps it does better with low light and low nutrients. 
Perhaps Ranmasatome's comment about it reaching the darkest corner seems to confirm this?.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i also have it in full light...and all my plants are in a lot of nutrients.. wouldnt exactly call 40-45ppm of no3 low nutrients


----------

